
The Mental Disease of Late-Stage Capitalism - jmngomes
https://medium.com/@joe_brewer/the-mental-disease-of-late-stage-capitalism-4a7bb2a1411c#.ur92yapyo
======
PaulHoule
It is not "late stage capitalism", it is the phenomenon Toffler called "Future
Shock" and it was hitting hard in the "early stage capitalism" of Dickens and
Darwin. My grandparents came to the U.S. as refugees from war-torn Europe and
economic collapse in Darkest Canada and it is not all that different than
Syrians, Somalis and so many others migrating today.

See also the "Culture of Narcissism" by Lasch which applies to not just the
1970s but also the 1870s and is believed by many Japanese to explain the moral
decay of the isolationist Tokugawa empire.

